# The longest 3D board I've made.



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Greetings to all of you.
Elvira, my wife wanted to renew the backyard facade and I decided to order a new door to change the corroded one.
Then I made a 3D board that was 1.05 meters long, 160mm wide, and 16mm thick.
My homemade milling machine was handy to reach the final thickness. A lot of sanding with several grits and 6 coats of mineral oil.
It took some time but I enjoyed it a lot.


----------



## John Smith_ (Jan 10, 2020)

AWESOME craftsmanship !! well done.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

That is beautiful, and really dresse up the door.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Great work Alexis.


----------

